# nvidia best graphics card for 4k



## sanads (Apr 4, 2010)

I realy need for some casual gaming and also for video


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 4, 2010)

i suggest spending 1.1k more and getting sapphire radeon hd 5670 512mb. its more futureproof.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 4, 2010)

You can get 9500GT within 3k-3.5k

And 9600GT within 4.2k


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 4, 2010)

ATi DX11 card is best bet in this price....

9600GT not availble in market...


----------



## sanads (Apr 4, 2010)

u right 9600gt not avail

I should go 4 gt220 512 ddr3????????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 4, 2010)

walkmanguru said:


> ATi DX11 card is best bet in this price....
> 
> 9600GT not availble in market...



Thanks I didnt knew. I guess 9500GT is not available too if 9600GT is obsolate


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

sanads said:


> u right 9600gt not avail
> 
> I should go 4 gt220 512 ddr3????????



Gt220 is wastage of money. also HD5450 is crap. skip it as well. get 9500GT 512Mb from Sparkle. should cost 2.6k. else HD4670 512Mb GDDR3. or get HD5570 if u want somewhat playable yet value card.



walkmanguru said:


> ATi DX11 card is best bet in this price....
> 
> 9600GT not availble in market...



its phasing out. however some shops may have old stock. my suggestion, skip them. they old & may have developed problems. one forum member Revolution. brought a 9600GT from Palit & got problems. maybe too old stock.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks I didnt knew. I guess 9500GT is not available too if 9600GT is obsolate



9600GT is a very good value card. so sells fast & now its in brink of extinction from market. 9500GT maybe available.


----------

